# Golf Club Hunting Sticks?



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just joined this forum. I'm also a member at predatormastersforums.com and Michigan Predator Hunters. I am just getting into the sport, I have deer, small game and bird hunted. I want to get my gear in order and learn as much as I can.

I want to build some sticks to use in the field. I have some old golf clubs I can cut the heads off of and use. What should I use to bind them together?

I have several rifle options. I have my inherited .243 and 8mm... I also build up a sweet AR-15... I have a Nikon 223 1-4. My shots probably aren't going to be over 100 yards.










I have a call coming from Yotehntr. I have some cold weather camo, some old army BDUs (surplus, not inlisted) for normal weather. Any other clothing advice?

I'm the type of guy who wants to be prepared when I go out. Great site!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Camo is good to have but just blending in more important. Being still and using glasses and seeing what is going on and not being seen is perhaps the most important. Rifles are great but being able to hit what you are shooting at is more important. Looks like you have a great fire arm pratice and know what it is capable of. I have one but tend to use my bolt action because I feel like I much more accurate with that gun. There are lots of sounds to use to call...read some of the old archives and you will learn a bit from them.

Your idea of golf club stick will work but I would dull the finish and paint a natural color. As for the binding...I would using an old bike inner tube. You should be able to slide the sticks up and down for the right situation. Personally I have gone to a mono pod, it adjusts to the height I need. One think you might try is just using your hand as a support on a single stick. You can use it as a walking stick while moving about to lessen the burden of having too much stuff.

If you ever want to make it over for a hunt to the other side of the state give me a shout. I hunt alot of the eastern half of Michigan.

By the way, welcome and stick around, ask questions and make comments. We are always learning new and differant things here.

Good luck...Brian


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Brian, I appreciate the offer. I was planning on paining the shafts, just didn't mention it in my rambling.. I think the grips will work good. I have some higher end walking sticks I use for backpacking, What should I use to hold the rifle? BodGear sells just the top...

I would like to find someone or a couple guys to hunt with. My hunting partner lives in Boyne City and I only get up there for deer season... Learning is fundamental.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've made sticks out of numerous materials and the club shafts will work. You could put a #8 or 10 screw through them with three washers between IF that gives enough clearance for the grips. I prefer wood.. 3/4" dowel rod is a cheap alternative with a small #10x24 round head machine screw through with the three washers(they make it open and close nicely) bevel the dirt ends of the sticks so when open the bevel is up so they dig in rather than skid across the dirt...Don't make them to pointy then they just splinter off. You can stain them or if you don't have stain just make some mud and rub it on them to dull the sheen and make them look good !
I make mine 40" long with the pivot at 35". Camo sticky tape (walmart sells it) works real good for a padding on the tops, just don't grt them too muddy as the tape won't stick to it or the oil stain.


----------



## Yotebuster03 (Oct 30, 2011)

I use the same thing youngdon except I use a heavy rubberband to hold mine together. It gives some resistance and the sticks will not move as easy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey chet, glad to see you made it over here. I'm just north of Jackson. Give me a holler after deer season. Have lots of places here. Hopefully I can get Brian off his butt and out here too !	Tom


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea, I found the forum a couple days ago. Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I can get off my butt...in fact gettting ready to head up to the park system office this morning to apply for a beaver trapping permit. Wish me luck !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL. Knew that would get you going ! Good luck with the permits Brian.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> I can get off my butt...in fact gettting ready to head up to the park system office this morning to apply for a beaver trapping permit. Wish me luck !


 Don't forget the waders.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Here, build this. It is a piece aluminuim angle about 2.5 to 3 inches long, the top yoke is a piece of 1/2 inch wrought iron about 5 or six inches long and bent in the "U" shape, cover it with tape. It has a bolt through it then through a 1 inch nylon spacer for height and bolted to the top of the unit. Then bolt your golf club legs to the other side of the aluminium with two more bolts for stops. Make sure you use self locking nuts on all bolts. It swivels! Works good and will last forever.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks good JT you should design these.

Got the application in hope I draw a good area. Looking forward to beaver back straps on the grill.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Looks good JT you should design these.


UMMM... I think he did !

Good luck on the beaver draw... try to stay ON the ice this year


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yotebuster03 said:


> I use the same thing youngdon except I use a heavy rubberband to hold mine together. It gives some resistance and the sticks will not move as easy.


Try an O-ring YB03. The hardware store has the best selection. I used o-rings on a pair made from Saguaro cactus ribs for a few years and they worked good. Buy a spare or two and carry one with you.


----------

